# First Layout- Not so Great more pictures



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

More pictures


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

You gotta crawl before you walk.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

riogrande said:


> You gotta crawl before you walk.


You got that right.


----------

